
An Implementaiton of the Fourier Transform Using Python - fotis_kp
https://github.com/fotisk07/Fourier-Transform
======
lx3459683
How is it an implementation of fft when it just calls numpy's
implementation..?

[https://github.com/fotisk07/Fourier-
Transform/blob/master/ut...](https://github.com/fotisk07/Fourier-
Transform/blob/master/utils.py#L31)

~~~
charlesism
Yep. If anyone is here because they're curious about the FFT, you'd do better
to start with a DFT implementation (identical to FFT, just a slower algo),
most of which are tiny enough to fit on a postcard. C source code behind
popular Python FFT versions are elsewhere on GitHub (ie: try Numpy or Scipy
repo)

